# What ever happened to fiber optic lighting?



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I remember hearing some years ago about how fiber optic lighting would invade the housing markets, reducing electric bills by reducing light bulbs, etc-whatever happened to the idea? I still think it makes some sense!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I see a lot of it being used in toy and trinket stuff but not in a commercial lighting application.. Bummer..

I changed my fiber optic christmas tree over to L.E.D.'s. Works real good..

I agree. 1 big lamp could light a few rooms instead of each room having a light..


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In many areas of life, we do have the tech to do things far 'better', but due to poor marketing, market-share, or monopolies; the 'better' way just gets swept aside.

Remember Beta vs. VHS? Which was better? they both cost the same, but the higher quality was swept aside.

What is the 'best' home insulation? The D.O.E. ways rockwool is the absolute best. Totally fireproof, insect proof, and the highest R value per inch. I dare you to try and buy some. It was marketed for home insulation. But ...


----------



## CatsPaw (Jun 16, 2006)

I figure fiber optic was too high tech for contractors. The nerds highjacked it for datacomm stuff. Fortunately LEDs are the thing now. Bunch more light for the power and they last a real long time, although, I don't know what the spec.s are. But, with their increase in use, I'll be curious to see what good they can do.

Also, I'm betting halogen (hotter than the sun low tech stuff) is going by the way side too....hopefully. Can't beleive there are people that would complain about unplugging toasters and such for fear of burning their house down yet would probably use halogen lights.

I'm also thinking more than most clients really don't like stuff to be too high tech.It's not THAT high tech but people perceive it to be and shy away from it. "Oh, dear! I wouldn't know how to change the light bulb."


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go. It's being done. Still new and spendy. I'm sure it will be improved upon.

http://www.bdcnetwork.com/articleXml/LN521918025.html


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

tinknal said:


> Here ya go. It's being done. Still new and spendy. I'm sure it will be improved upon.
> 
> http://www.bdcnetwork.com/articleXml/LN521918025.html


Interesting,thanks.

BooBoo


----------

